# Update



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

Talked to Bill The Grill Guy this morning from Danville.  He said they were all sitting around enjoying "sausage" for breakfast, go figure.    He also wnated me to share that he had some problems with his "meat probe" last night, even when he put it on the wood box it still wouldn't work right!     Anyways, he wanted me to post and let you guys know they're doing good and to wish them luck!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

I spoke with Bill and Gary a little bit ago, they did pretty damn good!!!  20th out of 46 teams!!!  2nd in anything butt and 10th in Brisket!! Congratulations Bill and Gary!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2007)

WOW....That is great.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## BigGQ (May 20, 2007)

Way to go!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 20, 2007)

not a bad showing! way to go fellas.....would like to know their anything but entry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Dudes!  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> not a bad showing! way to go fellas.....would like to know their anything but entry!



I'm sure Bill will post more details, but he said it was a smoked salmon and broccoli with a white sauce.  Sounded good and obviously the judges thought too!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

it was a white wine reduction sauce and it must have been 
dang good.  Salmon doesn't strike me as a good choice
for AB ( I know, I know), so that's impressive.  Or maybe
I just don't know anything.

Anyway can't wait to see the pics!!!

Wake up boys!!


----------

